# I am ready to quit.



## rlmayknit (Mar 14, 2011)

If it were not for the stash I have I might. I can not get
anything to turn out. I ripped out a cardigan I knitted. Now
I am trying to do a simple lace shrug and ripped it out
several times. I decided to crochet a dish towel. It went fine
except I am out of yarn and can not find it.anywhere.

Does anyone else have these problems?


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Oh Yes I do. So once I have come to a pattern that I can not or do not like the finished item, I get rid of the pattern. I stick with what works for me. A few changes and another color and I have a new look to something I have done already. Keep it Simple..


----------



## e.ridenh (Jan 24, 2011)

Oh, certainly - particularly in the early days before the net and having a real world K or C buddy.

Okie, you're in a community of 35,000+ members and can find help.

I'd snag a real world buddy, too. Check the user list (above) and you might find one near you.

Also, you can buddy up to folks here if you'd like - find one and that info can be stored in 'buddy list' (above).

I don't think I've ever quit knitting or crocheting but sure have quit projects since 1970; 1973 - just wasn't ready, couldn't wrap my head around it, didn't have much support, book diagrams were beyond me...but, I got hooked on yarn......

So, just say, "Oh, chit......and hit (like we do in softball. LOL!)! @@

L8R!

Donna Rae
~~~~~~~~


rlmayknit said:


> If it were not for the stash I have I might. I can not get
> anything to turn out. I ripped out a cardigan I knitted. Now
> I am trying to do a simple lace shrug and ripped it out
> several times. I decided to crochet a dish towel. It went fine
> ...


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

yes , yes, and oh yes ... If i had not been shown a video by my lovely sister on lifelines and knitting i would have chucked this scarf i am working on by now ... restarted that bugger 4 or 5 times and felt not too friendly towards it .. but it was so pretty i kept going back trying to master it .. trust me take the pressure off of yourself and if it is possible ... use a lifeline . Look it up on youtube , maybe i can post a link for it , I will try


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Here is the link ... i like the tapeing method it works great for me


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

I have several projects going at once, if one gets boring or difficult I put it down for awhile, maybe weeks, and work on something that is more satisfying for me! Right now I have a BSJ in the works, 3 scarves, a hat, and furry yarn calling me to make it into something! Its okay to take a break from creativity for awhile, sometimes you need to recharge your battery doing other things! :thumbup:


----------



## rlmayknit (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks so much for the video I will certainly give it a try
lrmay knit


----------



## harmony27 (Jul 29, 2011)

Sometimes, as in crossword puzzles too, it's not the doer, it's the pattern or the puzzle. Sometimes something works for one person and not another and we each have talents and don't need to do it all. Sometimes, people write patterns and assume that others will get their references and really, they need to be more specific. Others will look at the same pattern and thin, "
Oh yeah, like the [email protected]#(*&$^)(* that I did last year, no problem." Hang in, do what you enjoy doing.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

There are some days it just doesn't pay to get out of bed. It may take me a few tries to get a particular pattern started. I'm not seeing it in my mind, I can't keep track because I haven't used markers, the yarn is not right for the project - so many things can be wrong at the beginning.

If I'm *almost done, but get sidetracked or start something else, I can not go back for ages. I"ve lost interest or misplaced the pattern or the yarn. Who knows.

That's why I try to finish things up before I have too many going. If I really want to make the pattern, I stick with it. If I decide I am biting off more than I can chew, I decide against it before I have more than an evening or two invested.

Sometimes, when I just finish something, I have trouble deciding what to do next. the decision usually gets made for me - because I can't go long without knitting and I will just pick SOMETHING up and do it...

This to shall pass.*


----------



## RikkiLou (Jul 15, 2011)

rlmayknit said:


> If it were not for the stash I have I might. I can not get
> anything to turn out. I ripped out a cardigan I knitted. Now
> I am trying to do a simple lace shrug and ripped it out
> several times. I decided to crochet a dish towel. It went fine
> ...


Do not worry--the pendulum swings both ways and it's on it's way to 'can't do nothin' wrong!!.


----------



## Christine Dix (Jan 31, 2011)

now this is a topic I'm an expert in :lol:  :shock: :evil: :mrgreen: :hunf: :lol: 
Martycare sent me this funny & true link 
http://blog.oregonlive.com/knitting/2011/09/the_curse_of_the_snake-bit_pro.html

sure made me giggle !


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Yep, it happens to everyone at sometime or other I think. So you are in really good company.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Christine Dix said:


> now this is a topic I'm an expert in :lol:  :shock: :evil: :mrgreen: :hunf: :lol:
> Martycare sent me this funny & true link
> http://blog.oregonlive.com/knitting/2011/09/the_curse_of_the_snake-bit_pro.html
> 
> sure made me giggle !


That was soo good. lol...Thank you for sharing. lol 
:XD:


----------



## elsienicholls (Mar 24, 2011)

That was quite good


----------



## Granny24 (Apr 4, 2011)

When I decided to try cabling I picked out a scarf and decided thaat I could do it. WELL!!!! I frogged it at least 8 times, ended up actually throwing it across the room. I then decided that I was smarter than those needles and yarn, very carefully started over and VOILA a gorgeous scarf. I now cable all the time and love it. It is really easy and beautiful.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Christine Dix said:


> now this is a topic I'm an expert in :lol:  :shock: :evil: :mrgreen: :hunf: :lol:
> Martycare sent me this funny & true link
> http://blog.oregonlive.com/knitting/2011/09/the_curse_of_the_snake-bit_pro.html
> 
> sure made me giggle !


THAT is awesome LOL ... This made my day  i know how she felt sometimes the yarn and the project just dont mix


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

rlmayknit said:


> Thanks so much for the video I will certainly give it a try
> lrmay knit


I hope you do , it really did work for me , i just finished the lacy leaf scarf which is 12 rows repeated till it is the proper length ... imagine getting to repeat 12 out of 20 and having to start over  the lifeline thing was literally a lifeline for me , and it took the pressure off .... i didnt make any mistakes because i was confident in my work knowing if i messed up it was going to be okay because i wouldnt have to start over 

This of course didnt get shown to me till after i had started over 4 or 5 times , i have lost count ... 
It works


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Christine Dix said:


> now this is a topic I'm an expert in :lol:  :shock: :evil: :mrgreen: :hunf: :lol:
> Martycare sent me this funny & true link
> http://blog.oregonlive.com/knitting/2011/09/the_curse_of_the_snake-bit_pro.html
> 
> sure made me giggle !


Giggle? I had tears running down my face from laughing so hard and trying to stifle the sound! (It's 5:30AM and Himself is sensibly asleep.)

I haven't (yet) reached the point of throwing yarn away, but putting it away in a far corner and ignoring it for years at a time, until I was able to deal with it sanely; I've done that. I probably have a few UFOs still in 'time out'.

I just started the same two-line pattern half a dozen times and have posted it to see if anyone else can get it to work. I will not for me. Quitting is not an option. Resetting is.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Granny24 said:


> When I decided to try cabling I picked out a scarf and decided thaat I could do it. WELL!!!! I frogged it at least 8 times, ended up actually throwing it across the room. I then decided that I was smarter than those needles and yarn, very carefully started over and VOILA a gorgeous scarf. I now cable all the time and love it. It is really easy and beautiful.


Thank you I want to try to cable always did. My secret pal sent me a needle. (she must have read my mind)/ I just finished my 2nd pair of tube socks working on 3rd. I made a place mat followed the pattern it turned out to big for my table instead of frogging it I made more pcs. and made a bag out of it. Lined with the plastic that you sew with. I have so much to do I just have trouble figuring out what I'm in the mood for.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have been working on a cardigan for a friend, made from a cotton fibre, I have found it very heavy, and difficult to get exact, I am going to have to unpick it and start over. 
Part of the difficulty is that it is black, and my eyes are barely equal to the task. I feel like dumping the project at times, but have invested so much money.
Regards insufficient yarn and being unable to get the same yarn or dye batch, I try now always to buy a ball or two extra, these come in handy for hats or gloves, or dolls clothes for my grand-daughter.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

we all have problems now and again i find persistance helps i just keep on tring until i win the battle that way i have learnt some beautiful patterns


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

We all have those times when nothing goes right. I spend half the time looking for needles that slip down the couch or the pattern that I have put in a safe place and can no longer find LOL stick at it, it will pass. :thumbup:


----------



## Cookie7 (Sep 13, 2011)

Oh, many times. I hardly ever get to the end of anything without unpicking at least once. One Christmas I was making a collar scarf for my DiL and must have re-done it a dozen times. I thought it was fine in the end but it didn't suit. grrr... 

I just keep in mind that if I go wrong I know the mistake is there whether it can be seen or not. I'd say persevere, and at the end you will be able to congratulate yourself on a job well done.


----------



## juliacraftylady666 (May 14, 2011)

I started a shrug pattern from ravelry,i could do the cables messed up the lace pattern,260 sts long,i put in a lifelife after two stocking stitch rows after frogging 260sts over and over,i thought i'd change stitches to diamond brocade,ripped out,a different lace pattern,no use so just did garter and stocking stitch,it looks great but is to small,aaarrgggggg!!!
If it stops being fun put it down or away and try something else or read a book,i have days sometimes were i am having such a shit time that even going to bed wont work,i;ll probably fall out,haha.julia


----------



## bonmouse65 (Jul 23, 2011)

Christine Dix said:


> now this is a topic I'm an expert in :lol:  :shock: :evil: :mrgreen: :hunf: :lol:
> Martycare sent me this funny & true link
> http://blog.oregonlive.com/knitting/2011/09/the_curse_of_the_snake-bit_pro.html
> 
> sure made me giggle !


Boy! Was that article funny and very, very on point as to how I have felt many times. As I am not skilled enough and not sure if I will ever be, there are sometimes a mistake in the pattern. If I am having one of those moments, I try it a few times and if I continue to have the same problem I will drop it and go to something else. I put the pattern away if it something that I really want to knit and try it at some later time. The frustration is just not worth it. I don't look at it as a failure. Knitting, for me, is a stress buster and adding more stress is not what I'm looking for. If it's a matter of not being able to master a stitch, I will proceed on by either asking a question here or look on YouTube to see if there is help there. Don't worry, you are normal at least that's what I choose to call it. Happy knitting and hugs! 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Wait a minute.. isn't that the correct procedure??????
That's the way I do most things. And now you're trying to tell me I've been doing it wrong all this time!!!!
Knit, rip, knit, rip, run out of dye lot, scream.
LOL.

I had that lacey scarf, 6' of it. It took freaking forever to work. My 1st lace pattern. After using lifelines and markers, I got through it. And am very proud of the finished piece.( yes there are a few minor errors or you can say just and extra "lace part". Now I'm torturing myself with cables in an Aran sweater. So far only one bag of chocolate, so I think I'm doing OK.

It's just a normal day in paradise.
Relax, knitting is fun.
Hugs, Linda


----------



## Joanie 5 (Apr 12, 2011)

I can relate! Yesterday ripped out several rows of a sweater that I am trying to do for my great niece's Christmas present. I ripped them out about four times then gave up. Then I ripped out a completed sock because the foot was huge.

I wanted to pitch both project out the door. After I calmed down I went into my stash and strated a new pair of socks. Hopefully, they will be ok. I will resume the sweater today, I hope with better luck.

Have a Great day!


----------



## lynknits (Aug 7, 2011)

I read your post and about died from laughter! I got so tired of knitting "long straight things" and things that fit no one on God's green earth I decided to do this really weird thing called 'gauge'! I truely didn't understand how vital this componet was! I talked to the ladies at School House Press after finding a review of a book that was raved over and was published in 1966! I became an instant convert and have bought all the books and I think all the DVD's Meg Swanson and her mother, Elizabeth Zimmerman have written and filmed. I made a Baby Surprise Sweater(one is pictured above) and every problem I had I could go to the DVD, find the spot in the menu and SEE what I had to do. It was a revelation! Truely! The only things I have knitted before were long straight things, scarves, wraps, realllly long throws and so on. They also have a knitting retreat which I hope to go to this coming summer. I recently casted on what seemed like the proper amount of stitches for a baby blanket and when my friend was trying to admire it at my insistence she said, "Do you realize by the time this is done it would crush an infant?" She was trying to be supportive! I only had three inches done and it weighed about five pounds. Find a source, for me it was Meg and EZ, get all their books, DVD's and if possible a knitting shop, free knitting group, a senior citizen group (they tend to know how to knit, versus the young ones) and ask for help. Also try your local library, ours sponsers a knitting group and so does out local book store. Ask everyone in yarn shops if they know a group and you should be able to find some, hopefully, in person help. I've been knitting for about 40 years, all long straight things and have FINALLY graduated to shaped things. They are baby things so who knows if they'll fit but I'm knitten anyway. Good Luck, write me if you need my somewhat helpful but enthuseastic help. Lynknits.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Absolutely! Specially when something is bothering me.


rlmayknit said:


> If it were not for the stash I have I might. I can not get
> anything to turn out. I ripped out a cardigan I knitted. Now
> I am trying to do a simple lace shrug and ripped it out
> several times. I decided to crochet a dish towel. It went fine
> ...


----------



## rltjdt2 (Mar 29, 2011)

Ripping out is part of the learning process. I am 81 and still rip out sometimes. Rita


----------



## sasvermont (Mar 3, 2011)

Right now I am trying a sock pattern (AGAIN). Last night, I knew I had to rip out part of what I had done. I knew it was wrong. So I took the pattern to bed with me! I read it slowly and re-read it several times. I finally saw where I had gone wrong. Just now I took out the part that was in error and plan to buy five dp needs, rather than four plus an odd one.... (pattern calls for five needles and my packages are all four! 

Maybe the right needles will help my attitude. I love the pattern and the yarn, so that helps. I just need to put the "thinking cap" on before I begin again.

Good luck with the projects. Sometimes "stepping away" is the right thing to do, then re-read the instructions. Or maybe read a similar instruction sheet - it may just give you a hint as to what might not be said in the other instructions!

No one knows that you have ripped out, by the way. Only you know! Shhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

We wont tell honest. :roll:


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Yes, just part of the learning process.


----------



## Bundyjoy (Apr 20, 2011)

Christine Dix said:


> now this is a topic I'm an expert in :lol:  :shock: :evil: :mrgreen: :hunf: :lol:
> Martycare sent me this funny & true link
> http://blog.oregonlive.com/knitting/2011/09/the_curse_of_the_snake-bit_pro.html
> 
> sure made me giggle !


Great blog - I'm sure we all got a good laugh when reading this. 
And to you, Rimayknit, as you can see you are not alone. Frustration is sometimes part of the course but you will no doubt win in the end - just keep being positive that you can do it and you will. Joy


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

i've just given up on one of those snake bit projects. the pattern only came in an indeciferable chart. i recharted and wrote out the pattern. each and every row was knitted and tinked at least three times (row 5 was 6 times) i only ever made it to row 7. the choice was obvious suicide or give up on the rug. since there is a dog and my son dependent upon me i gave up on the rug. i think there are bad days and then worse days aided and abetted by the phase of the moon. i wish you the very best of luck in whatever you decide.


----------



## beadness (Apr 14, 2011)

Loistec said:


> I have several projects going at once, if one gets boring or difficult I put it down for awhile, maybe weeks, and work on something that is more satisfying for me! Right now I have a BSJ in the works, 3 scarves, a hat, and furry yarn calling me to make it into something! Its okay to take a break from creativity for awhile, sometimes you need to recharge your battery doing other things! :thumbup:


This is really good advice. A fresh body and mind make things look totally different and much more understandable. I've read that learning anything is easier when done in small segments. So if you're having trouble understanding anything, take a break and return when recharged.


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

Donna Rae
sorry I do not understand about a world buddy and do not see a list above
Jean


----------



## BellaNB (May 19, 2011)

Christine Dix said:


> now this is a topic I'm an expert in :lol:  :shock: :evil: :mrgreen: :hunf: :lol:
> Martycare sent me this funny & true link
> http://blog.oregonlive.com/knitting/2011/09/the_curse_of_the_snake-bit_pro.html
> 
> sure made me giggle !


OMG, soooooo funny and so relatable!


----------



## wickedfun (Jul 2, 2011)

Oh my gracious yes! I have days that no matter how many times I count the same cast on row I come up with different numbers each time. I have days when you would think that I was knitting with a teaspoon in one hand and a spatula in the other my stitches are so misshaped and untidy...I think it is the yarn gods keeping us humble. ;-)

This too shall pass.

Dee


----------



## susiemeldrum (Sep 7, 2011)

Yep

Put down your needles and hooks. Take a deep breath. Take a few days off, then go back to your patterns and start over.

Susie


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

I think we all have! I have been knitting a long time, but thanks to the internet and KP I have learned so much! One thing I have learned is how important gauge is! I encourage everyone to knit a swatch before you start any project (especially if is to be a certain size) I read being off even a half stitch can alter the size of the project. This past week I have been reading sites about how to obtain the correct gauge. Happy knitting


----------



## Pepper's Mom (Aug 9, 2011)

rlmayknit said:


> If it were not for the stash I have I might. I can not get
> anything to turn out. I ripped out a cardigan I knitted. Now
> I am trying to do a simple lace shrug and ripped it out
> several times. I decided to crochet a dish towel. It went fine
> ...


Of course. I don't think there is knitter out there who hasn't had to rip out a project. My last project, a simple poncho for a little girl, I had a problem reading a new-for-me stitch, and I ripped it out nine times before I finally e-mailed someone who directed me to a YouTube video. Don't ever give up. The challenges is what will make you more creative and give you the courage to keep trying new work. Keep clicking those needles!


----------



## cornelianne (Jul 1, 2011)

don't give up, I can't remember how many projects I was ready to throw away, but it get better every time. try try and try again.. You will soon find out maybe it was just a sillly mistake that sent you off track. slow down and feel the yarn.


----------



## penelope48 (May 19, 2011)

I just read the article and I also chuckled a few times. Thanks for sharing and have a great day! :thumbup:


----------



## Sewvirgo (Jul 27, 2011)

Christine Dix said:


> now this is a topic I'm an expert in :lol:  :shock: :evil: :mrgreen: :hunf: :lol:
> Martycare sent me this funny & true link
> http://blog.oregonlive.com/knitting/2011/09/the_curse_of_the_snake-bit_pro.html
> 
> sure made me giggle !


Loved this!!! Thnx.


----------



## Margie Del (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks for posting the "Snake Bit" article. Loved it especially since I'm inthe middle of my own 'snake bit". One or two more trys and I'll put it down forever.


----------



## Sewvirgo (Jul 27, 2011)

jeanbess said:


> Donna Rae
> sorry I do not understand about a world buddy and do not see a list above
> Jean


At the very top of the page there are different words underlined that will send you to those pages if you click on them. One of them is called User List and you can use this page to search for members who live near you. Then you can find an actual buddy that you can meet up with in person.


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

Don't give up. It will all come clear when you least expect it. That's how it was with me and socks. Now i love making them. Just add a contrasting or complimentary color to your dish towel and make it two tone.


----------



## Danilou (Apr 4, 2011)

why do we have to learn the hard way? but it is the best way! 

I find that everything I do turns out so much better when I spend a good amount of time in planning.

I study the pattern and practice the stiches that I am not familiar with.

I make sure I have all the right equipment, right amount of yarn, etc.

And best of all, I allow myself to make mistakes and if it's not too visible I continue the project.

You can not be in a hurry, you must like the yarn you are working with and visualize the beautiful end product. Something like enjoy the trip not just the destination.

I enjoy the rhythm of the movement and sometimes slow myself down, especially when a pattern requires my total attention. 

I am knitting a purse right now that is mostly wraps and turns and I don't like that stich, I have lost all of my markers and now I am using yarns as markers instead which it turns out makes it much easier. I have frogged so many times but I know that the end product is going to be worth it. No sleeping on the job with this one.

Good luck and enjoy the process!

Good luck


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

rlmayknit said:


> If it were not for the stash I have I might. I can not get
> anything to turn out. I ripped out a cardigan I knitted. Now
> I am trying to do a simple lace shrug and ripped it out
> several times. I decided to crochet a dish towel. It went fine
> ...


Looks like you are in good company. Sometimes when these things happen (running out of yarn; pattern doesn't work out, etc.) is because I am under stress and pressure - not from the knitting/crocheting but from personal problems. I set this project aside and read, clean house, take a walk. Come back to it in several hours (or days) with a fresh mind. We tend to be too hard on ourselves at times. Relax - and then jump in and tackle that crafting problem.


----------



## DaraAllen (Sep 10, 2011)

Christine Dix said:


> now this is a topic I'm an expert in :lol:  :shock: :evil: :mrgreen: :hunf: :lol:
> Martycare sent me this funny & true link
> http://blog.oregonlive.com/knitting/2011/09/the_curse_of_the_snake-bit_pro.html
> 
> sure made me giggle !


I've only been knitting for four weeks or so, but this almost made me pee my pants. I've already had days like this, and yes, I have a cat, and an ADHD son, and a husband who seems to love to say, "Honey, look at this" while I'm trying to knit.


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

Yes, it does happen...for some reason, real or hidden, the brain is somewhere else. Take a deep breathe and come back to it later.


----------



## kayrein (Aug 24, 2011)

linkan said:


> http://youtu.be/mzpn9jyG5bE
> 
> Here is the link ... i like the tapeing method it works great for me


Linkan, thanks for posting this video. I had never seen the taping method, it seems like it would work very well. I'm going to try it the next time I need a life-line.
Kay


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Take a couple of days off, read a book, go for a walk or go shopping (maybe newer yarn will take your fancy) You just need a short break.
I went to the yarn shop today to pick up 1 ball of wool to finish off a pattern and ended up spending £45 as they had some wonderful new yarns and patterns in.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

No matter how long a person has been knitting and/or crocheting there will be certain yarns and projects that just are too frustrating. I have several unfinished projects. Some will never get done. I pull them out and work on them a day or 2 then hide them away again until the next time I stumble across them. Right now I have a project that has been setting for weeks. I have made this sweater several times over the past 2 years and love making it, however this time I chose a totally different yarn and cannot get into the pattern at all. Don't give up. It could be that it is just time to take a break and try a new craft or project and come back to it later.....or not. No one says a started project must be finished.


----------



## Orilliaknitter (Jun 7, 2011)

rlmayknit said:


> If it were not for the stash I have I might. I can not get
> anything to turn out. I ripped out a cardigan I knitted. Now
> I am trying to do a simple lace shrug and ripped it out
> several times. I decided to crochet a dish towel. It went fine
> ...


I am pretty sure we all do have these problems. If you are feeling ready to cash it in, maybe a few days with no yarn in sight would be a good thing. A break is as good as a rest. Then you could begin again with a fresh outlook and brighter spirits. We've all been there and we all empathize with you, sincerely we do. Does that sound all cliche? I do mean every word.


----------



## kayrein (Aug 24, 2011)

eneurian said:


> i've just given up on one of those snake bit projects. the pattern only came in an indeciferable chart. i recharted and wrote out the pattern. each and every row was knitted and tinked at least three times (row 5 was 6 times) i only ever made it to row 7. the choice was obvious suicide or give up on the rug. since there is a dog and my son dependent upon me i gave up on the rug. i think there are bad days and then worse days aided and abetted by the phase of the moon. i wish you the very best of luck in whatever you decide.


This made my day! So funny (and I've been there too!)


----------



## jamieparker (Mar 18, 2011)

Just close your eyes, take a deep breath and remember why you knit - for the absolute pure joy of it! 

Sighhhh - if only I could play hookey and go home to knit and a cup of tea. 

Overcast and a little rainy in NW Arkansas.........perfect for knitting!


----------



## knitfan007 (Aug 12, 2011)

What's a BFJ


----------



## knitfan007 (Aug 12, 2011)

What's a BFJ


----------



## 11773 (Mar 16, 2011)

I sure understand what you're saying. I'm having so much difficulty with sizing. I'm plus sized with a lot of weight in the middle, but I'm only 5'2", and when I do the patterns for my waist measurements it comes out WAY too big.
I try to adjust for length and sleeve length, and check gauge, but there's also the yarn type factor. Sometimes they shrink, and sometimes they don't. Can't trust labels; and really only find out AFTER washing. I also have a newly crocheted cardigan I think I'm going to have to rip out. ?&**%[email protected]! Fooooooooooeyyyyyyyy!!!
Oh well.......I'll never quit.......got to keep smiling and keep those fingers flying


----------



## Danilou (Apr 4, 2011)

I can really relate, I've thrown a project off the balcony and when I reconsidered and looked for it, a man was holding it trying to figure out what that strange object was. I asked him to hold on to it and that I would go down and get it from him. We dated for years!


----------



## sunansand101 (Mar 6, 2011)

Your day reads like my last 2 weeks. I bought some beautiful wool/silk yarn for a lace shawl. It was in those cute little hanks, all 440 yards ended up like an eagle's nest - 3 days to untangle it. I knew I couldn't knit that fine thread on my Bond so I tried crocheting it. Unfortunately I have misplaced my glasses (no, they're not on my head) so I cannot see the work to follow the pattern. Got out the magnifying glasses. Worked fine til I got nauseated from them. Then tried mk 4 strands together. Not working. Then 6 strands. Not happening. Right now I'm thinking of putting it away and taking up belly dancing...


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

rlmayknit said:


> If it were not for the stash I have I might. I can not get
> anything to turn out. I ripped out a cardigan I knitted. Now
> I am trying to do a simple lace shrug and ripped it out
> several times. I decided to crochet a dish towel. It went fine
> ...


I noticed last night there is a full moon out . . . . Best wait until the force of the moon recedes. :-D 
Susan


----------



## MoMo (Apr 28, 2011)

maybe the problem is that there is just too much on your plate right now.... why don;t you take a knitting vacation? Just allow yourself a weekend with NO thought of knitting ( I know it will be hard) and catch up on something else... a good book, straightenong out a sock drawer, or even a mani/pedi.... just something with no pressure. By he time the weekend is over, you will be chomping at the bit to get back to some knitting, with renewed confidence and a clear head.... I bet that pattern will just fall into place like nothing ever happened! Good luck! MoMo


----------



## Dixiel (Jul 29, 2011)

I rip things out all the time. My grandma all ways said it makes the yarn last longer. 
She was all ways making things and then if they didnt look right she would rip them out. I made a dishtowel the other day and ripped it out 3 times and then decided to make something elts with the yarn.


----------



## Lilleth (Aug 18, 2011)

I find knitting is a life learning process. Things do not always turn out like we planned and want. Go with the flow, that's how stashes are created. After 50 years of knitting and crocheting I have learned to enjoy the process as much as any finished project. Life's lesson - Enjoy the journey.


----------



## Long Islander (Jul 15, 2011)

You're not alone. Some years ago I was knitting a shirt-collared cardigan and all I had left to do was the 2nd sleeve. Out of wool! NO WAY - I knew that I had, as usual, bought extra but could not find it. That says something about my housekeeping I guess. I ripped it out and ended up tossing out the wool in disgust. We went to move a couple of years later - and - you guessed it - there were the other 3 skeins.


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

oh yes! I was knitting a baby sweater recently that has 3 pattern changes. The last pattern change would involve the armhole and neckline decreases. The pattern said to work even for two rows to establish the pattern but two rows apparently would not be enough for me!! I wondered how many times I could frog before doing damage. I put it aside and decided to work even on the pattern on scrap yarn until I understood it. Someday I'll go back to the sweater!


----------



## kim82352 (Jun 9, 2011)

Of course this has happened to me too, but another pitfall for me was that I thought to be a "real" knitter I had to do complicated projects and/or complicated stitches. I realized that simple projects/stitches are just fine, and the gorgeous variegated yarns out now can make a simple project, like a sweater done in garter stitch, look fantastic.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

I totally understand. I love knitting but lately have been furiously knitting for an art walk that I have committed to and it is fastly ceasing to be fun knitting. I'm beginning to feel pressure and have to do mental therapy on myself constantly to keep my attitude where it should be until November. You will get past it when you find something that thrills you!


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

kim82352 said:


> Of course this has happened to me too, but another pitfall for me was that I thought to be a "real" knitter I had to do complicated projects and/or complicated stitches. I realized that simple projects/stitches are just fine, and the gorgeous variegated yarns out now can make a simple project, like a sweater done in garter stitch, look fantastic.


This is so true, I have just come to that realization. It's so easy to make something beautiful with a great yarn and simple stitches!


----------



## ghosking (Apr 21, 2011)

Christine Dix said:


> now this is a topic I'm an expert in :lol:  :shock: :evil: :mrgreen: :hunf: :lol:
> Martycare sent me this funny & true link
> http://blog.oregonlive.com/knitting/2011/09/the_curse_of_the_snake-bit_pro.html
> 
> sure made me giggle !


Loved it  Thank you for sharing, Made me Laugh Out Loud


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

I too feel that way sometimes. Don't get overly ambitious. Remember the saying, do what you can not what you can't. 
I sort of remember algebra, seems simple in class, then doing the homework alone is a different situation. I rely on my teacher and those experienced in class--knitting group of all levels. 
I see finished work from my expert teacher and it looks better than machine made. Some of the other stuff by veteran knitters, no so much. Sweaters are hard, and after all, even with sewing fabric, a pattern isn't for everone. Who doesn't alter to fit themselves. Knitting sort of has you in a bind, only choice is to rip and redo, then the yard gets looking tired. That is my experience. Go slowly.


----------



## ert (May 9, 2011)

Christine Dix said:


> now this is a topic I'm an expert in :lol:  :shock: :evil: :mrgreen: :hunf: :lol:
> Martycare sent me this funny & true link
> http://blog.oregonlive.com/knitting/2011/09/the_curse_of_the_snake-bit_pro.html
> 
> sure made me giggle !


Oh I did enjoy that. I'm sure we have all been there at one time or another.


----------



## nancyk (Aug 2, 2011)

Since you have a "stash" of yarn, you have obviously knitted things in the past.
When I start a new pattern, I always wind up taking it out at least once. I thought it was just me until I found Knitting Paradise. Once I get going with the patterns I wonder what all the problem was because they are easy.
I think my problem is inattention. Pick a quiet time with no tv and no other distractions to start things and make sure you are in the mood. I think you will have better luck.


----------



## Gail9 (Mar 4, 2011)

every one goes thru this. I find a project that is just knit and make it. Most of the time it is a knit dishcloth. It is easy,fun and mindless. I feel that the yarn knows what it wants to be used for. I know that this sounds real weird but I put the yarn down and wait. I may start a new project with different yarn or I may try to use another pattern with the yarn. best for you. Gail


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

rlmayknit said:


> If it were not for the stash I have I might. I can not get
> anything to turn out. I ripped out a cardigan I knitted. Now
> I am trying to do a simple lace shrug and ripped it out
> several times. I decided to crochet a dish towel. It went fine
> ...


Welcome to the club.....I'm doing the same thing right now..My daughter wants a pair of fingerless gloves, must have started it 4 times already. First on 2 circulars, then on magic loop, now back to 4 DPN....Geeezzz.....what's my problem today?


----------



## SueFerns (Aug 16, 2011)

Has anyone used a book called "the Sweater Workshop" by Jaqueline Fee? I have knit for years but have learned a lot from this little book. From casting on to making tabs for buttons up the front! It even has patterns to use your newfound information. Happy Knitting ladies


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Christine, great article, thanks for sharing! Been there, done that.


----------



## georgethefifth (Feb 17, 2011)

rlmayknit said:


> If it were not for the stash I have I might. I can not get
> anything to turn out. I ripped out a cardigan I knitted. Now
> I am trying to do a simple lace shrug and ripped it out
> several times. I decided to crochet a dish towel. It went fine
> ...


Hi there, I have been knitting for 50 + years, I had almost finished a sweater, except for the neck. Lo and behold, when I started the neck I thought that looks strange. The sleeves (which had been knit into the body) looked terrible. Guess what I did, I ripped it all out. But I will start something today with the same yarn. Keep knitting my love, don't give up. Blessings, Dorothy


----------



## NMKnittinggrani (Jun 25, 2011)

Oh yes, we have all been there and done that so to speak. I love this site but got a bit frustrated at all the wonderful, complicated (at least it seemed to me), and huge projects everyone was doing. Then one day I realized "I am doing this because I want to and enjoy it and like the feeling of accomplishment I get from doing it." It was then I realized just what was said above, "What works for one may not be for another person." and it is OKAY.  I greatly admire all the completed projects as they are shared on this site and rejoice with those completing them and then I go back to my scarves and dish cloths and changed them up a little bit and make more. Recently I started a cute bag and hit a snag that was making it impossible to enjoy. My husband watched me struggle for 30 minutes on it one night and then calmly said, "Why are you doing that to yourself? I thought it was supposed to be fun and relaxing for you. Make up your own pattern for that part of the bag and make it fun again." So I did!! Now it didn't turn out quite like I planned but it is still okay and I am nearly finished with it and will post it when I finish. But I also figured out why "my pattern" didn't turn out quite like I thought it would and guess what? I am going to make another one a different color and fix what I need to and it will continue to be fun and relaxing and "all good". So, don't give up - fine something simple and easy and enjoy it. That is what it is all about and we will all be excited with you for your accomplishment. You go girl!! Sorry, didn't mean to write a book.


----------



## MarySandra (Mar 23, 2011)

rlmayknit said:


> If it were not for the stash I have I might. I can not get
> anything to turn out. I ripped out a cardigan I knitted. Now
> I am trying to do a simple lace shrug and ripped it out
> several times. I decided to crochet a dish towel. It went fine
> ...


I am a professional potter and when I have mistakes i.e. kiln over fires and weeks of work is lost, there is nothing I can do to save it. When I make a mistake knitting I can always save it and I'm actually fine when I have to rip things out. My beautiful yarn is OK, I can start something else with it if I find that pattern too hard. I usually have several projects going at a time so I can always pick one of those up if I'm frustrated. So mistakes in knitting can always bee fixed, just take 10 deep breaths.


----------



## BubbyIssaquah (Jul 5, 2011)

It happened to me recently. I was starting a cowl for my granddaughter...her choice of yarn and pattern....did several rows, frogged them back to the starting row several times and finally realized I just plain hated doing the pattern! Took it back to the beginning and made it from a very simple pattern I kind of made up, and it worked fine. The baby alpaca is a wonderful choice for a cowl; it drapes beautifully and is very soft and light. Good luck on your blah period....we've all had them.


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. It really hit home. lol


----------



## LoveMyScarves (Sep 13, 2011)

Like the rest of you, I have several projects going at once. Some I will finish and some I won't. With some of the projects I accomplished what I wanted to do (maybe learning a new stitch or technique), so I don't feel bad if I don't complete them or I finish them and they don't look good on me. Then they are donated. I use good yarn because I won't waste my time using lesser quality than I would want to have. I don't feel guilty if I don't finish something. It's my time and I choose how I want to use it and what knitted items I enjoy working on.


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

I too have the same problems at time. If I really like something I will try, try, and try again and again. Sometimes you just have to put it down for a time. Maybe even a month or so and go back to it and something will click in. I also find when I find something I really enjoy making I will do it again and again and use all different fibers to change it up. I let the yarn work for me. Good Luck I know you can do it.


----------



## Wincealot (Sep 2, 2011)

I think people refer to periods like this as "building patience". Guess it is as good an explanation as anything.

Plow on dear girl and you will conquer all.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

rlmayknit said:


> If it were not for the stash I have I might. I can not get
> anything to turn out. I ripped out a cardigan I knitted. Now
> I am trying to do a simple lace shrug and ripped it out
> several times. I decided to crochet a dish towel. It went fine
> ...


We all have come across these problems at one time or another. I once ripped out a sweater so many times the yarn was filthy & frayed. I made myself finish that sweater, even assembling it & as soon as I was finished, it hit the trash can. I then went out, bought brand new yarn & was able to start & finish the whole sweater within 3 weeks with no problems at all because I had already worked them out. It was my sister's favorite sweater.


----------



## NewKnitter79 (Aug 28, 2011)

LOL now THAT is something I am going to print out and put in the front of my knitting/crochet binder so I can look at it everytime I get frustrated!!! 

-I use a binder to keep printed copied of patterns I like and want to try. I enlarge and print them for easier reading.


----------



## Pandora (May 12, 2011)

I just KNEW Donna Rae would have some sweetness(like her face) and help for our overwhelmed sister. That business one little step at a time, is often the only way to go.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

What a great sense of humor the person in this link has. I loved it and laughed through its entirety.


Christine Dix said:


> now this is a topic I'm an expert in :lol:  :shock: :evil: :mrgreen: :hunf: :lol:
> Martycare sent me this funny & true link
> http://blog.oregonlive.com/knitting/2011/09/the_curse_of_the_snake-bit_pro.html
> 
> sure made me giggle !


----------



## nancyk (Aug 2, 2011)

I just finished the sweater I had such a hard time starting. It came out very well and is now in the washer. Everybody pray.


----------



## kate severin (Apr 8, 2011)

I loved the snake-pit story (of course I've not seen the movie ,or I might not), but when I look at a new pattern I always look carefully for the word "easy" before I even think about beginning. I'm even afraid of "intermediate"!


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

Don't quit! Take a deep breath, relax. It happens, there are days and then there are days!
My biggest problem is that I sit whatever I am making for myself aside to make for others. One result of doing this is a cardigan sweater I was making. I finally got to pick it up and get it finished or so I thought! Counted rows, everything. Put buttons on. Sewed up the arms and side seams, and tried on my sweater. I was in shock to see that one side of the cardigan was shorter then the other. I still don't see how, the rows matched, no problem putting it together, but there it was!
I still have it. It needs to be taken apart and ripped, just haven't been able to get myself to that point yet. 
Some days you just want to cry, other days you try something you think is beyond you and you get it done and it is spot on and that day you smile and laugh out loud at the ease in which you accomplished the project.
Relax, take your time, one stitch at a time. It will get better!


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Same with me, "Easy" has to be on the pattern


kate severin said:


> I loved the snake-pit story (of course I've not seen the movie ,or I might not), but when I look at a new pattern I always look carefully for the word "easy" before I even think about beginning. I'm even afraid of "intermediate"!


 :lol:


----------



## nancyk (Aug 2, 2011)

What a great answer, Kate Severin. I don't think I will ever stop laughing. I once had a pattern like that and crossed out "Easy" with a big felt tipped marker.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

That post says it all! I think we've all been there!


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

I almost finished the gargoyle pattern seen on this forum. I used yarn from my considerable stash and ran out before I could complete the (expletive) legs!


rlmayknit said:


> If it were not for the stash I have I might. I can not get
> anything to turn out. I ripped out a cardigan I knitted. Now
> I am trying to do a simple lace shrug and ripped it out
> several times. I decided to crochet a dish towel. It went fine
> ...


----------



## brinawitch (Aug 16, 2011)

linkan said:


> http://youtu.be/mzpn9jyG5bE
> 
> Here is the link ... i like the tapeing method it works great for me


thanks for the video. read about doing this but the directions were very vague. this video made a lot more sense.


----------



## GQR999 (Aug 13, 2011)

We have the same husband  Mine likes to say "Look at this" also while I'm driving. Grrr. And I have 10 (yes) cats, and a son with ADHD too. Some factors in life just make knitting complicated!!!



DaraAllen said:


> Christine Dix said:
> 
> 
> > now this is a topic I'm an expert in :lol:  :shock: :evil: :mrgreen: :hunf: :lol:
> ...


----------



## nancyk (Aug 2, 2011)

Boy, that husband really gets around. Mine likes to flash magazine articles under my nose while I have stitches on a cable holder. We ought to get a boat and ship these guys (or guy) off somewhere quiet.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Giggle


nancyk said:


> Boy, that husband really gets around. Mine likes to flash magazine articles under my nose while I have stitches on a cable holder. We ought to get a boat and ship these guys (or guy) off somewhere quiet.


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

rlmayknit said:


> If it were not for the stash I have I might. I can not get
> anything to turn out. I ripped out a cardigan I knitted. Now
> I am trying to do a simple lace shrug and ripped it out
> several times. I decided to crochet a dish towel. It went fine
> ...


I have ripped so many times. I am new to kntting and have gotten really frustrated because I don't know how to correct my mistakes. I know how to back off knit and purl but that is it.
If I do a yarn over or knit 2 together then I end up dropping stitches. I have a baby blanket half finished and put it down for a while and when I picked it up I knitted wrong and can't figure out how to back off to where I picked it up. I have also dropped stitches trying to fix it..........Yes I understand your frustration. Try to find someone who knits to help you.


----------



## Treasure (Sep 2, 2011)

nancyk said:


> Boy, that husband really gets around. Mine likes to flash magazine articles under my nose while I have stitches on a cable holder. We ought to get a boat and ship these guys (or guy) off somewhere quiet.


I'm really laughing here. I do any complicated knitting when hubby is asleep. He constantly interrupts me. He can go hours without speaking a word, but once the needles are in my hands he becomes a chatterbox. I do the bulk of my knitting when he's asleep.


----------



## andreah (Apr 27, 2011)

OMG, yess Im doing a lacy sweater for my 90 myr old Mom and have frogged it so many times I've lost count!!! I hope she lives long enough for me to finish it!!


rlmayknit said:


> If it were not for the stash I have I might. I can not get
> anything to turn out. I ripped out a cardigan I knitted. Now
> I am trying to do a simple lace shrug and ripped it out
> several times. I decided to crochet a dish towel. It went fine
> ...


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Giggle


Treasure said:


> nancyk said:
> 
> 
> > Boy, that husband really gets around. Mine likes to flash magazine articles under my nose while I have stitches on a cable holder. We ought to get a boat and ship these guys (or guy) off somewhere quiet.
> ...


----------



## volubilis (Aug 23, 2011)

Don't give up! I just finished a sweater that I knitted 3 times front and back from the underarms up. I was ready to throw the whole thing away several times but I would let it win. Somehow what had not worked before did in the end. Can't wait to wear it. Still too hot in my area.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

mernie said:


> I almost finished the gargoyle pattern seen on this forum. I used yarn from my considerable stash and ran out before I could complete the (expletive) legs!


What gargoyle? I must have missed it. Could you send me the link, please. Here or in a PM. Thank you.


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

So much so, that I just went to Michael's and spent $121 on yarn and yarn and yarn and "stuff". We really went to Michaels for pink yarn for Breast Cancer Awareness week. She's incharge of it for her Church and guess who's knitting pink hats for sale at their rummage sale. I didn't spend it all on Pink - got some other yarn too and needles.


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

rlmayknit said:


> If it were not for the stash I have I might. I can not get
> anything to turn out. I ripped out a cardigan I knitted. Now
> I am trying to do a simple lace shrug and ripped it out
> several times. I decided to crochet a dish towel. It went fine
> ...


I must admit I haven't done much ripping out over the years till last week

:roll:

We were on holiday and I always take a few patterns (file full) and 3 or so bags of wool. I started a matinee coat and nearing the end ran out of wool!! It is now in a bag waiting to see if I can get another ball or use another colour, just so I won't rip it back. I ended up doing something I don't do and started another item, just so I would have something finished whilst away.

I think I have passed a mile stone!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Pam


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

My husband is the same. He hardly speaks at home but if I go to my daughter's he will phone 6 times a day!!! He also asks me (stupid) questions when I am in the middle of the most complicated pattern, doing an easy knit, nothing. Loved the snake bit post laughed all the way through. I also have an ADHD, ADD, dyslexic, dyspraxic child (now grown up) he was 22 before he got to University but is now working as a journalist on the Sunday Times Online, he is off to Cannes in France on Sunday to take photo's of two exhibitions. My eldest grandson is exactly the same and is on the Autistic spectrum, he is trying to get on the programme to teach English as a foreign language. We always say he is from a different planet to the rest of us. Both of them are highly intelligent, Ensa material, but my grandson used to take out from the library, as light reading, books on Quantum Physics!!!!!! HELP, we have created a monster. Both the boys are messy, untidy but loving, you have to LOVE them!!!!!


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

please don't quit...we ALL have problems getting things right...and running out of your yarn is very frustrating and stressful....take a deep breathe....leave the frustrating project aside for awhile..or forever...and begin on something SIMPLE that you would enjoy working on....then see where you are...
julie


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

and who says that that piece you've already done has to be that certain thing? Change it into something you like and can do- add another stitch or color- give it a different look that says you


----------



## nancyk (Aug 2, 2011)

Hey, Treasure. Sometimes these little annoyances sleep walk. I'll bet he also chatters when you get a phone call. Yakety, yak, yak, yak. It's called MADD. Male Attention Deficit Disorder.


----------



## goldnote (Jun 10, 2011)

Please don't be discouraged. I believe there is no such thing as a simple LACE anything. I wish I had a penny for every lace project I've done that I've had to rip out at least ten times. One thing that helps a lot with lace: a lifeline so that you still have the correct number of stitches and the correct knit somewhere so that you don't have to go back to the beginning.

Why not try an easy scarf with a stitch like basket weave. Easy to fix mistakes and you'll have a feeling of accomplishment.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Treasure said:


> nancyk said:
> 
> 
> > Boy, that husband really gets around. Mine likes to flash magazine articles under my nose while I have stitches on a cable holder. We ought to get a boat and ship these guys (or guy) off somewhere quiet.
> ...


Kinda like when you get on the phone & all of a sudden everybody in the house needs your attention lolol


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

Ohhh ladies, your posts are so totally true and so entertaining. Honestly, I have yet to knit a project that I have not frogged several times before getting settled with it. One of these days I WILL have a perfect start with a new project, MAYBE, lol. Meantime, gripit, gripit, gripit... Thanks for the article, it totally made my day!!!!

By the way, I'm allergic to wool, but started a pair of slippers for a friend the other day. One of the four legged co-habitants (a naughty small dog), decided, while I was asleep, to have a good sniff at the 'animal' on my cables. She liked it's smell and dragged it to her treasure chest (the space under the dining room table), and had a blast unraveling the 'beast' (yarn ball and project). Next morning I couldn't help laughing out loud. Lesson learned, no more open projects within dog's reach.


----------



## Darydee (Jun 29, 2011)

pick up something simple like a hat or a scarf you have made many times, pour a cup of tea relax and just do what you love to do, then go back and tackle the other pattern


----------



## sunansand101 (Mar 6, 2011)

Well I think I've found a way to deal with the 'snake bit' syndrome and my lace yarn from hell. I went next door this afternoon and gave it to my neighbor who loves to tat. Then I went home and had a lovely pina colada. All is now right with the world (your favorite drink can be substituted). Dinner just might be a tad late tho.


----------



## Darydee (Jun 29, 2011)

LOVE IT !!!


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

Yeah, currently frogged my current pattern about five times now. Some experts are brilliant designers but lousy pattern writers. It may not be you, but the pattern. I just set it aside for a day or two. If I didn't really love the one I'm trying, I'd chuck it. As it is, I'm redoing it the way I think it should be done. You have the option to do that and make it your own if you like.


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rlmayknit (Mar 14, 2011)

Christine Dix said:


> now this is a topic I'm an expert in :lol:  :shock: :evil: :mrgreen: :hunf: :lol:
> Martycare sent me this funny & true link
> http://blog.oregonlive.com/knitting/2011/09/the_curse_of_the_snake-bit_pro.html
> 
> sure made me giggle !


 That is so funny Thanks for
the laugh lrmayknit


----------



## oldiesister (Jun 20, 2011)

Loved the snake bit story think we can all relate to that one and did leave me with a smile on my puss


----------



## SDKATE57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Oh, my dear friend, we all have times like that. But you are going to let a simple piece of basically fur or hair decide for you to give up something that you like to do. Put everything else aside, find a very simple pattern, knit and purl...or only knit or purl and finish that ...... it's amazing what small successes will do to re-boot your confidence. I have my very first project still on needles, because I wasn't going to let it beat me. It's a very lacey scarf, with directions I am not sure I understand....but I will have it done, I'm going to beat it....but I have to step away from it for awhile and be ready for it. Don't quit, just don't give into the pattern. You'll get it done in time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nancyk said:


> Hey, Treasure. Sometimes these little annoyances sleep walk. I'll bet he also chatters when you get a phone call. Yakety, yak, yak, yak. It's called MADD. Male Attention Deficit Disorder.


LOL!!! I'm so glad we know the true meaning now. lol...I was knitting and reading the pages, and Hubby started asking for toast and jelly ( he's been banned from cooking, he burned my good pan in an attempt to cook for himself, and makes to much of a mess for me to be able to handle).lol... So I told him he has MADD, he got a worried look on his face and asked if that meant no toast.
LOL!!! Guess I'll make him toast.


----------



## thatharrisgirl (Apr 14, 2011)

Hey Rikkilou,
Just have to tell you how much I like your picture. It makes me smile


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

linkan, thanks for the link. I too liked the tape method. I like life lines as I am still new to knitting. It some times took for ever to thread thru a line. And I still have trouble picking up the right leg in a knit st. The tape method is one I will try on a project I've been frogginf alot lately. I tried putting it away for a while, But when I went back to it. It was just as bad then too. Thanks for a new idea. This forum has taught me so much and I'm still learning.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

kayrein said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > http://youtu.be/mzpn9jyG5bE
> ...


I use this one a lot too, only difference is that I tape it where the needles tapers down to the cable.


----------



## thirwoodnana (Mar 11, 2011)

Lately I am having the same problem.I finished a baby sweater that I am not happy about.I just made a potholder that I will probably frog tomm.Nothing seems to be coming out right for me these days,but I am not giving up.I just went to a.c.Moore and added to my stash.


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

And just to give you an example about patterns. I made this baby sweater. I'm doing the increases just moving along. The thing kept getting bigger and bigger until it looked like it would fit a five year old. Then six inches later the pattern designer tells me, oh by the way, I should have stopped increasing way back on row such and such. Thanks a lot! You couldn't have told me sooner? This is what I mean by some of them are lousy pattern writers. It's probably not your fault. lol


----------



## lynknits (Aug 7, 2011)

Be ready... just not for quiting on your knitting! Some days I spend until almost supper and then rip out everything I spent the day knitting! Some days are just like that. Do you have any friends that knit? My best knitting friend is from Morrocco, came here with no english and opened a shop. When I think this is ridiculous, and should just give up! I'll go talk to her and she fires me up again. I got tired of knitting long straight things and I'm finding the knitting community is so friendly and ready to lend a hand. I started knitting again because I broke my leg and couldn't walk for 7 months and spent over 3 in a wheel chair. I couldn't just sit there so I got out my old yarn and made shawls, wraps, lap blankets, scarfs and took my guts in hand and taught myself how to make a hat. Looks goofy as all get out but I did it! I made one 'blanket' that was supposed to be for one person but it stretched from over my propped up leg and over the lap of every person on the sofa! It wasn't really wide but very long!
Try one of Elizabeth Zimmerman's books, try the libaray or they are cheap on Amazon, Knitting Without Tears was my first one and it saved my knitting life. I was going to donate all my beautiful yarns I had spent years collecting to the rescue mission. Keep knitting, make a scarf you can wear, make some pot-holders just keep at it and read, read, read about knitting and you'll get enthused again. Write me anytime, I have insomnia so I'm usually up in my sewing room/computer room/knitting room/ brooding room...you get the idea. I finished a baby sweater last night and none of my kids are expecting! Try EZ(Elizabeth Zimmerman)Baby Surprise Sweater, get the pattern, get the DVD and you'll be able to make it(go to Schoolhousepress.com and if you can't get around their web site call them they are great!) I have my 2 sweaters laid out on the sewing table just so I can see them and know I did it! You have a super day and email me anytime, lynknits


----------



## rltjdt2 (Mar 29, 2011)

This is the first day in a long time that I don't have anything on needles. I finished two projects yesterday and am anxious to start two or three more today. A new pair of socks, the second sock and an afghan throw for my new Pastor.


----------



## lynknits (Aug 7, 2011)

That's Great! It shows you don't really want to quit you're just stuck. My Grandma always said you were lower than a snake's belly in a wagon rut when you'd get down. I've torn out more seams, pulled out more knitting than I've left knitted but I'm not ready to quit. I love to see something productive spilling out of my fingers. The baby blanket I was attempting to make only was 3 inches long and weighed about 5lbs! It would have crushed a poor baby if some idiot had actually used it. As I pulled it off the needles it turned out to be about 6and a half feet long! Another day spent busy but in vain. I'm really having fun making and planning baby things although I don't know when a baby will be making an appeareance. I too have nothing on needles but I finished my baby sweater last night and I have a HORRID cold so I'm not too motivated today. BUT... I already am planning the next assault on my yarn stash. I bought some crazy hat patterns for babies and can't wait to start one of those. I reread your post and I'm happy to see you are thinking socks and and afghan. Later you are going to have to tell me the idea of how much to cast on so it's not like 15ft long or so heavy it could crush small people.Afghan that is. I refuse to make socks. Tell me what you're using for your afghan and I'm gonna take a nap and then let you know on my hat. I'm thinking a chocolate bottom and pink top. It will look like a cupcake! My daughter will kill me! Sometimes she takes herself a little to seriously. Have a good one and I'll talk to you a little later, Lynknits


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Hope your cold gets better soon. My mum swore by hot lemon juice and honey, I personally think a dash of whisky might be better!!!!!!!


----------



## lynknits (Aug 7, 2011)

I completely agree, I used to be forced to take that lemon, honey, and onions concoction. My Grandpa would carry a flask and give me a little sip and you are RIGHT! it helped alot!


----------



## rltjdt2 (Mar 29, 2011)

The afghan throw for my Pastor is named Rainy Day Ripple Throw in yarn from my stash. Dark blue, medium blue, tan and off white. I thought those colors would be appropriate for a man. The pattern is at bestfreecrochet.com/free-crochet-pattern/rainy-day-ripple-throw-from-redheart-com/


----------



## pokey (Feb 20, 2011)

Always- but I plug on. I think that is why I like to felt projects
you can keep on going and when done felt it and no one is any wiser!!! Pokey :lol:


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

You might try a life line. basically a different color piece of yarn placed though all the stitches on a row. It is moved periodically as you work. Only move it when you've looked it over and it is correct then move it to the current row. Don't knit it into your work. The idea is if you have a mistake you can rip it out back to your 'life line' put the needles back in and begin again. It helps.


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

Loved the snake bit story..reminded me of my dog Binji...I was knitting socks getting close to the toe when I did a stupid thing.....left my knitting on the sofa while looking for something. Came back and there was Binji pulling the whole sock apart and unwinding the ball of yarn...and if you don't think that wasn't enough he chewed my addis wood DPNs.....Yikes!

So now I keep my knitting in a zippered bag. You don't think he could open the zipper....do you??


----------



## nancyk (Aug 2, 2011)

I think knitters are amazing. Women cry and rip things out 94 times and swear to quit. Next thing you know they are in the car going to get more yarn. What tenacity!


----------



## goldnote (Jun 10, 2011)

Your dog looks like my dog's double. And my dog has gotten into my knitting, my needles, my knitting markers. He's lucky he's still alive........... Chauncey is a cockapoo, by the way. Best dog I've ever had.


----------



## Gramma2many (Apr 4, 2011)

Just frogged an entire sweater. Happens to all of us at one time or other.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

nancyk said:


> I think knitters are amazing. Women cry and rip things out 94 times and swear to quit. Next thing you know they are in the car going to get more yarn. What tenacity!


We also keep having babies, right?! Almost the same thing. rofl.


----------



## nancyk (Aug 2, 2011)

goldnote said:


> Your dog looks like my dog's double. And my dog has gotten into my knitting, my needles, my knitting markers. He's lucky he's still alive........... Chauncey is a cockapoo, by the way. Best dog I've ever had.


 My buddy is a West Highland Terrier. I hesitate to say "white" because she isn't most of the time. Caught her on a good day. She is a princess and hasn't gotten into anything, but does get irritated when she's close to me on the couch and I accidentally bump her while knitting.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

I, too, started, & re-started, a supposedly simple lace wrap. Frogged it so many times that the yarn began to look weary. I'm talking about frogging multiple rows. No sooner removed a lifeline and discovered a mistake 15 rows back! Almost put my stash and needles in mothballs and lock them up. Important: TAKE A BREAK FOR 3 OR 4 DAYS. Then do something tried and true, like a baby hat. And finally, pick up that nightmare of a project and s-l-o-w-l-y begin again, patiently knitting row by row, until you can say to yourself, "why on earth was I having such trouble with this?"


----------



## redhook (Feb 14, 2011)

Christine Dix said:


> now this is a topic I'm an expert in :lol:  :shock: :evil: :mrgreen: :hunf: :lol:
> Martycare sent me this funny & true link
> http://blog.oregonlive.com/knitting/2011/09/the_curse_of_the_snake-bit_pro.html
> 
> sure made me giggle !


This is too funny, but it has happen to us all.


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

Christine, thanks you ever so much for a good laugh, that was a wonderful link! I certainly can relate!


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

kate severin said:


> I loved the snake-pit story (of course I've not seen the movie ,or I might not), but when I look at a new pattern I always look carefully for the word "easy" before I even think about beginning. I'm even afraid of "intermediate"!


You and Me both..... every time I try to start an Intermediate..... I'm sorry, because it's all FRUSTRATION.....
and to me, Knitting is soothing & relaxing....


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

nhauf001 said:


> You might try a life line. basically a different color piece of yarn placed though all the stitches on a row. It is moved periodically as you work. Only move it when you've looked it over and it is correct then move it to the current row. Don't knit it into your work. The idea is if you have a mistake you can rip it out back to your 'life line' put the needles back in and begin again. It helps.


This is just a little HINT...... with some of the variegated yarns.... it is hard to see the 'lifeline', & then I remembered that my daughter (the real knitter in my family) telling me about using Dental Floss....... it works REALLLLLLLLY well.
I think it does work so well because it is always a differnet texture.... and of course it comes in green & red as well as white if you're working on a light colored project.
CBCarol


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

bizzyknitter said:


> Loved the snake bit story..reminded me of my dog Binji...I was knitting socks getting close to the toe when I did a stupid thing.....left my knitting on the sofa while looking for something. Came back and there was Binji pulling the whole sock apart and unwinding the ball of yarn...and if you don't think that wasn't enough he chewed my addis wood DPNs.....Yikes!
> 
> So now I keep my knitting in a zippered bag. You don't think he could open the zipper....do you??


It might be possible..... My daughter Veechee's dog's favorite trick & pastime is taking a tightly screwed on cap off of a water or soda bottle...... and she's a little dog ... I think a Maltipoo?
Some of these little dogs are pretty clever.
CBCarol


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

kneonknitter said:


> nancyk said:
> 
> 
> > I think knitters are amazing. Women cry and rip things out 94 times and swear to quit. Next thing you know they are in the car going to get more yarn. What tenacity!
> ...


Keonknitter, 
You've hit the nail on the head..... Women are Women.....
CBCarol


----------



## Bumble (Sep 7, 2011)

Indeed I have had such problems. I was knitting a dishcloth and for the life of me I could not get the pattern (a lace pattern) to end up with the right number of stitches. It was a dishcloth for goodness sakes, how hard could it be? <laugh> Anyways, I took the yarn and knitted a different style of dishcloth and was quite pleased.

Sometimes it is just the pattern and not necessarily the knitter. Blame it on the pattern--easier on the nerves.

Bumble


----------



## nancyk (Aug 2, 2011)

Bumble said:


> Indeed I have had such problems. I was knitting a dishcloth and for the life of me I could not get the pattern (a lace pattern) to end up with the right number of stitches. It was a dishcloth for goodness sakes, how hard could it be? <laugh> Anyways, I took the yarn and knitted a different style of dishcloth and was quite pleased.
> 
> Sometimes it is just the pattern and not necessarily the knitter. Blame it on the pattern--easier on the nerves.
> 
> Bumble


 It's always the pattern. Whenever I get into trouble, I call my sister and she "fixes the pattern." In other words, she gets it and explains what has been "wrong" with the "pattern."

The best little tip I ever got to make sure sweater sleeves were the same length came from a yarn site. It's very simple. Just knit the two sleeves together at the same time on the same needles and it will take circulars after a while.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

nancyk said:


> Bumble said:
> 
> 
> > Indeed I have had such problems. I was knitting a dishcloth and for the life of me I could not get the pattern (a lace pattern) to end up with the right number of stitches. It was a dishcloth for goodness sakes, how hard could it be? <laugh> Anyways, I took the yarn and knitted a different style of dishcloth and was quite pleased.
> ...


I also feel that is one of the best tips I ever rec'd. Even if you work them one at time, do them both. For example...the cuff on one, the cuff on the other. 10 rows on one 10 rows on the other. ALWAYS works for me. In the process of doing that right now & the sleeves are exactly identical.


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Yes, quite often. I am terrible about buying yarn without having any idea of what I will do with it. Then, when I see something that's perfect for the yarn, I discover that there's not enough for what I want to make! I go back to find some more of the yarn, and it's gone!

If only I could learn to choose the pattern FIRST,then buy the yarn, I'd be much better off!


----------



## Eleanor1 (Aug 16, 2011)

I think knitting is a personality thing. I do not have the patience to knit a whole jumper or cardi but I enjoy small things like scarves and glove and socks etc. I enjoy changing the colour and making things funky but not the patience for long laborious projects. Is this a problem or what????


----------



## harmony27 (Jul 29, 2011)

Cindy M said:


> And just to give you an example about patterns. I made this baby sweater. I'm doing the increases just moving along. The thing kept getting bigger and bigger until it looked like it would fit a five year old. Then six inches later the pattern designer tells me, oh by the way, I should have stopped increasing way back on row such and such. Thanks a lot! You couldn't have told me sooner? This is what I mean by some of them are lousy pattern writers. It's probably not your fault. lol


So what did you do with it? I'm laughing because someone just told me they started knitting a scarf for a child and it got so big, it became a blanket.


----------



## harmony27 (Jul 29, 2011)

Eleanor1 said:


> I think knitting is a personality thing. I do not have the patience to knit a whole jumper or cardi but I enjoy small things like scarves and glove and socks etc. I enjoy changing the colour and making things funky but not the patience for long laborious projects. Is this a problem or what????


I always tell people that I knit baby hats because they fit my attention span and I knit toys because I don't have to worry about size.

I almost always change the pattern- usually with good results, but then I find a snake bit situation in the tangles.


----------



## 2knitRknot (Sep 7, 2011)

You bet! I hate finishing! I can't tell you how many times I've gotten all the sweater parts finished, and then pitched the project because I couldn't get the set-in sleeves to look right. Then I discovered "top-down" sweaters with absolutely NO SEAMING! Now I use the awesome sweater generator (found at knitting fool.com) to convert all my sweater patterns to this style! Just type in the size you want, the needle size you're using, and stitches per inch...press a bottom...and PRESTO!...a perfect fit every time!


----------



## westmount 80 (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm making a prayer shawl. It takes 63 stitches. When I look back I see a mistake several rows back. So I pull out my needle go back to the row where the mishap took place and try to pick up my stitches again.

Its my 2nd prayer shawl. My first one had more mistakes than the one I'm working on now. So I'm getting better.

I still gave away the first one to someone who liked it mistakes and all. It is 39"s long.


----------



## olsoftie (Jun 11, 2011)

Christine Dix said:


> now this is a topic I'm an expert in :lol:  :shock: :evil: :mrgreen: :hunf: :lol:
> Martycare sent me this funny & true link
> http://blog.oregonlive.com/knitting/2011/09/the_curse_of_the_snake-bit_pro.html
> 
> sure made me giggle !


Thanks so much for sharing. I feel better already about many of my own disasters! And not only in knitting! lol


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Martycare sent me this funny & true link 
http://blog.oregonlive.com/knitting/2011/09/the_curse_of_the_snake-bit_pro.htm

This really made me laugh. I went through that with the French Booties posted on here. Never could get them and gave up.


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

2knitRknot said:


> You bet! I hate finishing! I can't tell you how many times I've gotten all the sweater parts finished, and then pitched the project because I couldn't get the set-in sleeves to look right. Then I discovered "top-down" sweaters with absolutely NO SEAMING! Now I use the awesome sweater generator (found at knitting fool.com) to convert all my sweater patterns to this style! Just type in the size you want, the needle size you're using, and stitches per inch...press a bottom...and PRESTO!...a perfect fit every time!


I went to this site and I'm new OK? but I'm a little confused about what this generator does, but it looks really interesting but still not completely sure I understand all of it. Is there something to purchase?


----------



## lynknits (Aug 7, 2011)

Buying yarn to match a pattern would be WAY to easy, I prefer to figure out that last 20 yards I don't have. Makes it more fun!


----------



## andik (Apr 19, 2011)

Quite a few years ago, I washed/carded/spun single-ply yarn for a crocheted vest. Got it done and hated it! Too tight in some places and too stiff. Left HANG (gasp) on a hanger for over a year & still hated it. Finally frogged it and started over, but was running out of that yarn so washed/carded/spun a colored fleece to use with it. Got about 1/2 done and didn't like THAT one either, so frogged it again! By now decided I didn't want a 2 color vest but wouldn't have enough of the original fleece to complete the vest. So, pulled out another natural colored fleece & spun some more. Plied the 2 singles together to cover any color difference and knit (my own style of so-called knitting) a simple vest that I've worn many times & love! 
I said that if I didn't like the knitted vest I was going to throw the whole thing in the trash....hand spun yarn or not! So don't give up. There's a light at the end of the tunnel.


rlmayknit said:


> If it were not for the stash I have I might. I can not get
> anything to turn out. I ripped out a cardigan I knitted. Now
> I am trying to do a simple lace shrug and ripped it out
> several times. I decided to crochet a dish towel. It went fine
> ...


----------



## lynknits (Aug 7, 2011)

Yes, after knitting for years I still have the make it and rip it syndrome. Now I'm knitting for an up-coming grand-baby and I don't have to worry so much about size. At some point in time it will fit! Work on your gauge, I didn't realize that was crucial until a few monthes ago. Duh! I've knitted for years and thought gauge was a suggestion not a requirement! Don't get rid of your stash, make a few easy things to build your confidence and save your gauge swatches, make a notation on them for needle size and so on and later make them into a folder for reference. lynknits


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

lynknits said:


> Yes, after knitting for years I still have the make it and rip it syndrome. Now I'm knitting for an up-coming grand-baby and I don't have to worry so much about size. At some point in time it will fit! Work on your gauge, I didn't realize that was crucial until a few monthes ago. Duh! I've knitted for years and thought gauge was a suggestion not a requirement! Don't get rid of your stash, make a few easy things to build your confidence and save your gauge swatches, make a notation on them for needle size and so on and later make them into a folder for reference. lynknits


You sound very organized .. i like that !!  Thanks for the ideas .. 
I can picture swatches for each type of yarn with a needle size tag attached and all the pertinent info included lol ... 
Each swatch attached to the front of a bin with said yarn types collected inside , and all of this arranged neatly on bookshelves in my craft room ... well i have a new daydream now LOL


----------



## lynknits (Aug 7, 2011)

I almost hate to admit it but I quilt also and all my fabric is arranged on shelves that are sorted by colour, season, fabric style. I MAY be a little OCD! My yarn I keep in different baskets that sit around because I like to look at it and dream of all the complicated garments I'm going to make! LOL! I can justify watching TV if I'm knitting and feeling productive. By the way, I knitted all morning on a Moibus, got about a skein into it and decided it was too wide and pulled it all out and started over. I'll never get to old to start over and over and ...lynknits


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Very good! 

I'm the same way, I will pull it out in a minute if it isn't right!


----------



## lynknits (Aug 7, 2011)

I can't see finishing something I don't like at 6", can you?


----------



## harmony27 (Jul 29, 2011)

I can picture swatches for each type of yarn with a needle size tag attached and all the pertinent info included lol ... 
Each swatch attached to the front of a bin with said yarn types collected inside , and all of this arranged neatly on bookshelves in my craft room ... well i have a new daydream now LOL [/quote]

Ouch! My sides! I am laughing thinking about me doing this! I knitted for 30 years before I tried gauge swatches. If I lived out your dream, I would blow all my knitting energy on the swatches and have no more left for actually finishing anything! Which has been difficult for me lately, anyway. I seem to enjoy doing projects just a little past my ability and then struggling until I've conquered it (why is there no female word for "mastering" something?). Add to this the fact that I'm a 24/7 caretaker for a loved one with Parkinson's and I'm lucky if I come back to some knitting and actually know which project it's part of.


----------



## harmony27 (Jul 29, 2011)

When do I get to be a "regular" here? I'm tired of feeling irregular.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

until I've conquered it (why is there no female word for "mastering" something?). Add to this the fact that I'm a 24/7 caretaker for a loved one with Parkinson's and I'm lucky if I come back to some knitting and actually know which project it's part of.[/quote]

What about "conquering" ???


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

harmony27 said:


> When do I get to be a "regular" here? I'm tired of feeling irregular.


awww Harmony. It has nothing to do with insulting you or hurting your feelings. It has to do more, I think, with how often you respond to questions or contribute to a 'conversation'. I have a theory about being labeled a regular. I think it is so that newbies can realize who the more experienced crafters are. JMHO.


----------



## lynknits (Aug 7, 2011)

hey harmony, Like I said for the first 40 years of my knitting I thought a swatch was a suggestion not really that crucial! Oh well live and learn. lynknits


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm still a newbie, just been on this site a while. Actually doing a swatch right now. I've already learned to do one before I get into trouble. Maybe with experience I will not have to. But for now, no chances. I hate to rip things out.


----------



## lynknits (Aug 7, 2011)

jacki.reynolds3 said:


> I'm still a newbie, just been on this site a while. Actually doing a swatch right now. I've already learned to do one before I get into trouble. Maybe with experience I will not have to. But for now, no chances. I hate to rip things out.


I consider myself a newbie and I've been knitting for about 40 years. ARRRRG! WHen did I get so old! I decided to use up all my yarn and then the end of knitting. LOL! Everytime I go to the LYS to find out how to do the tricky bits and they just got in this new yarn... and there you go, another 6 new projects that have tricky bits and when you go for help... they just got in this new yarn and this new book and oh! look at this! It's hopeless, I'm going to ask to have all my "new" yarn put in the coffin around my feet so I can look at the colours and think about new, more difficult tricky bits. lynknits


----------



## harmony27 (Jul 29, 2011)

lynknits said:


> jacki.reynolds3 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still a newbie, just been on this site a while. Actually doing a swatch right now. I've already learned to do one before I get into trouble. Maybe with experience I will not have to. But for now, no chances. I hate to rip things out.
> ...


It's way too late for me to be laughing so loud! I've been there many times, but never considered quitting. I love the idea about the yarn in the coffin. I think I'll will mine to my kids. None of them knit----- yet.


----------



## lynknits (Aug 7, 2011)

harmony27 said:


> lynknits said:
> 
> 
> > jacki.reynolds3 said:
> ...


My 'baby' started knitting last year at Christmas and the first thing she made was a cabled scarf. I told her about EZ's blanket she used on the floor for babies and the 90' turn and she is so eager to get here so I can teach her something new. I LOVE it. NOW she thinks there are still things I can teach her. Where was that child when my baby was 14?


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, don't quit if you really enjoy knitting or crocheting. we all have our bad days when our projects don't turn out. when i started to learn how to knit socks on dpns, i must have started over 10 times or more. it took me 4 months to finally catch on. and now, thanks to sewbizgirl for teaching us the simple basic sock pattern, i'm finally doing good. it pays after while to hang in there.


----------



## harmony27 (Jul 29, 2011)

Where can I find that sock pattern? That's all I need, just a simple way to cover a foot and any fanciness I can add as I do it. Like cable or something. Actually, I like patterned yarn for socks because then the sock itself can look fancy, but feel simple and comfort is top priority for a sock, IMHO.


----------



## lynknits (Aug 7, 2011)

I agree Harmony, I like the fancy above the show and the basic below. If you get the sock pattern please PM me, I'd like to try it. lynknits


----------



## thatharrisgirl (Apr 14, 2011)

AARRGG!! don't remind me! I had a scarf done half way ,when I took a good look at it and before I could think about it, frogged the whole thing. I did it in sock yarn, and even I know socks would be great in that color, the scarf was yuckky! That was the biggest frog I have had to do for a long time. Never mind!! Onward and upward I say. Have a great Sunday, everyone!


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

e.ridenh said:


> Oh, certainly - particularly in the early days before the net and having a real world K or C buddy.
> 
> Okie, you're in a community of 35,000+ members and can find help.
> 
> ...


I did with a project I tried crocheting that was in a Leisure Arts Book and I was making it as a Wedding gift For a friend and I couldn't figure out what i was doing wrong gave up on it after several attempts and decided it was a Pattern glitch that I couldn't fudge on. So, instead, I crocheted a one gigantic granny square afghan which I should have taken a picture of but didn't. You should have seen me when I was learning to knit and couldn't figure out how to knit the first row. I had gotten down the casting on part, but couldn't do the next step....I was 9 years old at the time. I had gotten so frustrated I threw the knitting needles across the room with the ball of yarn after them after several hours of trying and starting over. My mother saw me throw my "tantrum" and she told me to be patient and I said I had lost it several hours ago LOL....Now I am a whiz at knitting.. some 44 years ago. I am so glad I didn't give up.. I love knitting. With crocheting I was taught right handed but had to figure out for myself how to crochet left handed being that I am a lefty. Another craft I love to do!! :lol: :lol: (That was for the comment about me throwing the yarn and needles across the room) Wishing you a Happy Wednesday to you all! Many hugs!

Arleney1008  :thumbup: 
xoxo


----------

